# Nokia Visual Radio - How to activate it?



## Cool G5 (Sep 16, 2008)

I want to know how to make the visual radio in nokia display lyrics & the song info. The phone asks for ID. Where can we get the ID?
Does it works? I have heard of it being only available with FM 98.3 & it too doesn't work.

I use Airtel Mobile Office.
Anybody tried it out anytime?


----------



## krazzy (Sep 16, 2008)

Well the only nice thing that Nokia's Visual Radio did to me was to connect to their database and fetch the list of all the available fm stations in my city and then save them in the memory along with their names and correct frequencies. That was awesome and saved a lot of my time.

Currently Radio Mirchi is the only fm station to support the Visual Radio service in India. But I guess even they stopped doing it, preferring RDS over Visual Radio since RDS does not require any GPRS connection.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 16, 2008)

Yeah even mine fetched the channel list, besides that it's just useless for now.


----------



## ImAClown (Sep 16, 2008)

goto menu press activate while eating Bingo


----------



## krates (Sep 16, 2008)

india radio stations does not have visual radio


----------

